# Hi All - I'm back



## kurtak (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I am back again after being gone for far to long - so thought I would say hi to a great bunch of fellow refiners

What happened --- was back in august (of last year) my computer got hit by lightning & it blew out my modem --- also about that same time the business venture I was working on with a local scrap yard wasn't really working out as well as hoped for - so that came to an end (on good terms - we still do business with each other) so I got "real" busy moving & setting up to do my thing at home again

Well I finally got caught up on moving & setting up & finally got around to getting a new computer --- as you can see my user name is a bit different (kurtak instead of just kurt) that's because when I tried to log back in under my old name I couldn't remember my old pass word so had to create a new account (sent Noxx a PM to see if he could help me out with that problem)

Anyway - its good to be back on the forum & I look forward to being a part of it again

By the way Harold - I really like the "Heads Up, Fly Right or Be GONE" warnings you have posted since I was last here --- Its up front (or should I say at the top of every page) so fairly given advise with no excuse for endless crying

Kurt


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome back Kurt, I read two of your new posts and thought to myself this guy knows a lot for a new member, this post explains why.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 29, 2014)

butcher said:


> Welcome back Kurt, I read two of your new posts and thought to myself this guy knows a lot for a new member, this post explains why.



yes sir - 99.9 % of what I know about refining I learned right here on GRF (meaning what I have learned here is as good as 99.9 gold) still have a lot to learn though - we are shooting for 99.9999

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 29, 2014)

kurtak said:


> By the way Harold - I really like the "Heads Up, Fly Right or Be GONE" warnings you have posted since I was last here --- Its up front (or should I say at the top of every page) so fairly given advise with no excuse for endless crying
> 
> Kurt


Thanks, Kurt. It appears to be well received by folks who have an interest in learning, and appreciate the purpose of the board. 

The others? 

Not so much. 

We've had to advise readers that the board is NOT a democracy, that it is owned and operated by one individual who has chosen to allow total strangers to enter his living room. It should be well understood that these strangers do not have a voice in how this board is operated. If they can't accept, at face value, the gift they have been granted in being allowed to participate, they wear out their welcome quickly. Many have been banned as a result. 

We can not permit readers to dictate policy. If we did, we'd have ever changing rules, making it impossible for anyone to understand what is, and what is not, acceptable. As a result, we have tried to establish rigid guidelines, which apply to all. Our purpose is to maintain a board which is credible and reliable, and free of acrimony. Those who find fault with us are certainly welcome to explore other venues, but they are not at liberty to attempt to make changes. If they wish to have a voice in how the board operates, they can offer themselves as moderators. 

I hope I speak for everyone, including Noxx, when I say we thank you for your support. 

Harold


----------



## Irons (Feb 2, 2014)

Speaking of being back...I finally found my password.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2014)

Irons! I'm glad to see you back! We heard you were still alive and well, just busy, but it's great to see Gabby again.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 2, 2014)

And it's even Irons, not Irons2. How many years have it been gone? Looks like two and a half years! :mrgreen: 

Welcome back, I've been missing you!

Göran


----------



## Irons (Feb 2, 2014)

Awww,Shucks...Thanks, Guys and Gals. I'm honored.

Wow..2 1/2 years...it's a big Desert with a slow Mule. I have been busy, though, with good results. Been finding good Gold and PGMs.Now I need to buy me a Mine, settle down and rest these old bones. :mrgreen:


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome back guys. I couldn't remember my password so I became bmgold2 but at least I'm back.

I'm glad to see Irons back. Last I remember before I lost my computer that had my password saved on it was you dealing with arsenic poisoning and giving up refining.


----------



## butcher (Feb 2, 2014)

Good to have you back Irons we did miss you.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 2, 2014)

What? No Gabby Hayes? Good to see you here again Irons.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 3, 2014)

bmgold2 said:


> Welcome back guys. I couldn't remember my password so I became bmgold2 but at least I'm back.


If Noxx would trust one of the moderators with a little more in the way of permissions, it's dead easy to reset passwords for readers, so they wouldn't have to register under a different name. 

Harold


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> bmgold2 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back guys. I couldn't remember my password so I became bmgold2 but at least I'm back.
> ...



Before I signed up again I tried Emailing the address on the main page to try to get my password reset. I searched my Emails and found my original username and password but I obviously changed it because it didn't work. When I tried to sign up again it wouldn't accept it because there was already a user registered using that Email address. Out of desperation to get back in to this forum, I signed up using another Email address that I have but never used but that worked and I'm back.

I would prefer to use my original username but that's not a big deal to me now. It would be nice if the moderators could reset passwords and if they got the messages sent from that main page before you are logged in. If you are trusted to throw someone off the forum, we should be able to trust you to let someone in. It would mean more work for you guys and more Emails to read and decide if they are real or if they are just spam.

Anyway, I'm glad I'm back and hopefully this time I'll get a little button of gold out of my scrap.


----------

